# Hey there. Female, 18, DENMARK, horse lover :)



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Janne! Welcome to the forum. Your post was perfectly understandable and very well written. Milton is absolutely beautiful! I love his markings and his pink nose.


----------



## JanneT (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you think it is well written. 

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## JanneT (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe you can tell me how to create profiles for my horses?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Along the top of the page, you should see links to User CP, Horses, Horse Chat, FAQ and others. Click on Horses, then click on Visit Your Barn. You should see a button to "Add Horse".


----------



## JanneT (Feb 18, 2010)

uuh it works, thanks


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hi, welcome. your horse is beautiful


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome! I'm Britt.

Your Milton is beautiful, one of the few painted up horses I find myself liking a lot! Can't want to see more pictures of him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful horse, welcome to the forum


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

Janne, I love your stallion, what breed is he?


----------



## JanneT (Feb 18, 2010)

Iiih thanks for "the welcomes" and the compliments 

Milton is a pinto arab, or... well , actually he is 25 % Danish Warmblod, and as you can see, he isn't that noble as pure arabs, and he will also grow a little higher than normal ox arabs  
But that is only a plus, because danish dressage judges, don't like small horses :-(
- anyway, my goal is not to ride dressage, but still, IF i'm going to do some dressage competitions 

I think he will reach a height about 160 centimeters... So it actually isn't big 

I don't know about you,(?) but in Denmark big horses has become a kind of a fashion. - a little sad when your are a small person as me


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

JanneT said:


> Hello everybody
> Bear with my English! - I'm Danish, and I'm here to improve my English, by talking about horses, which I like very much
> 
> I'm new in here
> ...


Hi! Yes your English is very understandable.  Your horse looks nice. I'm twelve and I have a fifteen year old mare called Roxy. =)


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello, welcome to the horse forum!
I'm drafteventer and I'm actually half Danish. Though I know none of the language except for the word for bread haha.
Your horse is gorgeous <3


----------

